# Springer front end install



## Kidbuck (May 27, 2019)

Is there directions how to install a  springer front end on a Schwinn ?? I think I installed incorrectly


----------



## GTs58 (May 27, 2019)

Fork looks fine to me, but the bars are up side down.


----------



## Sven (May 28, 2019)

Same here, the springer's installation looks fine. Why do you think it is not?


----------



## Kidbuck (May 28, 2019)

Sven said:


> Same here, the springer's installation looks fine. Why do you think it is not?



Well it loosens when I ride it and there is a few exra nuts that I didn't use .  I think they go inside the spring ??


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2019)

Did you use the keyed washer on the headset?


----------



## Kidbuck (May 29, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Did you use the keyed washer on the headset?
> 
> View attachment 1005982



Omg I didn’t 
Thank you so much for this !  You saved me !!!!


----------



## Kidbuck (Jun 17, 2019)

Kidbuck said:


> Omg I didn’t
> Thank you so much for this !  You saved me !!!!


----------



## Kidbuck (Jun 17, 2019)

All good now !!!!!


----------

